# Navy SEAL Pix



## TheSiatonist (Jul 2, 2010)

Got the green light to put these up.  :)






















SEALs in Astan, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like they are using an Mi-8 as rotary wing support. 
Nice ones Friend.


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## dknob (Jul 2, 2010)

haha wheres the one with the SCAR that You showed me? the one without the helmet on. 

The guy who was SLEEPING on the objective, ahahahhaha


----------



## Ravage (Jul 3, 2010)

You mean this one?






Same pic but different angle:


----------



## dknob (Jul 3, 2010)

i saw the big res on the first one.. both eyes are closed lol.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 4, 2010)

ha ha....just like Ranger School and the Q course!!!!


----------



## dknob (Jul 4, 2010)

I was telling Siatonist earlier; only the SEALs would have a mohawk of gadgets on their helmet.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 4, 2010)

Soem more from our Philipino Friend:
















.....and two old ones from Denver:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 5, 2010)

Who here hasn't fell alseep on an ambush wait ??


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Who here hasn't fell alseep on an ambush wait ??


 
I fell alseep in a ditch @ J.R.T.C. awaiting OPFOR to find us.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 5, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> I fell alseep in a ditch @ J.R.T.C. awaiting OPFOR to find us.
> 
> F.M.



OPFOR probably never did find you either did they ?


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> OPFOR probably never did find you either did they ?


 
No way, we were pretty well camoflauged. Of course, we were 325. :)

F.M.


----------



## Long Boarder (Jul 6, 2010)

dknob said:


> I was telling Siatonist earlier; only the SEALs would have a mohawk of gadgets on their helmet.


 
I was leaving an area of Afghanistan where one West Coast Team was replacing another and I knew right then that the down time before deployment was way too long.  There were a few guys who had their helmets and rifles painted by some professional.  Like they caught Pete the Pirate and asked him to camo their gear.  Level 1-10 on looks/ I give an 8.  Watching them pull a bagged HVT off a helo with cool camo helmet/rifles a 10.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 6, 2010)

Pix or it didn't happen


----------



## Long Boarder (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I had video of these DynCorp guys complaining to HUMINT about how their 50 inch flat screen was missing along with the truck it was sitting in.  As I sat there listening I thought to myself, new team, closed compound, opportunity, new transportation at an awesome price of FREE.  Yea the Afghan workers did it.  
Yea I like to think that some guys made the team room nice with all the amenities of home.  Oh and Ravage those Jedi mind tricks don't work on me, Im like Corky from Life Goes On.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 6, 2010)

Never saw that. Gonna have to look it up.

'ways hand' you didn't see anything....


----------



## CBTech (Jul 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> I was telling Siatonist earlier; only the SEALs would have a mohawk of gadgets on their helmet.


 

Makes for good NVG counterweights too!


----------



## SandFrog (Nov 7, 2010)

dknob said:


> I was telling Siatonist earlier; only the SEALs would have a mohawk of gadgets on their helmet.


   Try IR Beacon So Aircraft can see you,  a flashlight,   IR Tape, and some Counterweights for NODs.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 10, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Who here hasn't fell alseep on an ambush wait ??


 
Exactly what I was thinking.  Left hand over the stock of the SAW makes a pretty decent pillow.

Ahh, the memories of OBC...


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 11, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  Left hand over the stock of the SAW makes a pretty decent pillow.
> 
> Ahh, the memories of OBC...



We must have been in the same class ! 

Oh wait, I was never anywhere near an OBC class.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 17, 2010)

Ethos Magazine Issue No. 9

http://www.scribd.com/doc/34129874/Ethos-Magazine-Issue-9


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2010)

Cold weather training in Alaska?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2010)

Like kids in a school yard!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 1, 2010)

Since we are in the proces of photos, its interesting to see a MH-60K in Afghanistan. I always thought that the 160th thought of Afghanistan as the "Chinook War".


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 3, 2011)

This is arguable the baddest muther in the planet...






Respect!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 3, 2011)

I am assuming he is a SEAL based on what knowledge I have read about his weapon and uniform. If I am correct then this could be his story. Kudos to the Foundation and QL+.

*Active SEALs May Get Special Prosthetics*

SAN LUIS OBISPO, Calif. -- The Naval Special Warfare (NSW) Foundation and Quality of Life Plus (QL+) teamed-up to create prosthetic limbs for active duty SEALs.

The QL+ team is made up of two three-man teams of graduate level students who build the specialized prosthetics. The California Polytechnic State University San Luis Obispo based project began January 2010 and the first prototypes are scheduled to be delivered to the SEALs in December.

An East Coast based SEAL is receiving a prosthetic leg and a West Coast SEAL is receiving a prosthetic hand. The project combines biomedical engineering with mechanical engineering, creating state of the art multi-purpose biomechanical prosthetic limbs.

"The principle behind this project is to improve the quality of life for the wounded in the line of duty," said Mark Donald, NSW foundation. "What we are doing here is taking a SEAL who has to deploy with two prosthetic legs, one for swimming and one for running, and creating one leg for him."

The East Coast based SEAL was conducting a July 2007 mission in Iraq, when he lost part of his leg to an improvised explosive device (IED). He refused to succumb to his injuries and did not want his career as a Navy SEAL to end.

"After two years of battling with the doctors, they told me that I would have to amputate part of my leg, and that would be the end of my naval career," said the SEAL. "I have wanted to be a SEAL ever since I can remember and I refused to let this end my career, so I battled to stay active. I was also told by the doctors that I would not be able to walk for a year and a half; in nine months, not only was I walking, I was also running.

Read more...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 10, 2011)

dknob said:


> I was telling Siatonist earlier; only the SEALs would have a mohawk of gadgets on their helmet.



You would be surprised Bro.  Have a couple CRD guys attached to us who have them as well.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 10, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> I am assuming he is a SEAL based on what knowledge I have read about his weapon and uniform. If I am correct then this could be his story. Kudos to the Foundation and QL+.
> 
> *Active SEALs May Get Special Prosthetics*"After two years of battling with the doctors, they told me that I would have to amputate part of my leg, and that would be the end of my naval career," said the SEAL. "I have wanted to be a SEAL ever since I can remember and I refused to let this end my career, so I battled to stay active. I was also told by the doctors that I would not be able to walk for a year and a half; in nine months, not only was I walking, I was also running.
> 
> Read more...



Not the first time someone has recieved a prosthetic, in the Navy, to continue their career, or other branches for that mattter.

Master Chief Carl Brushear was most likely the first, in the Navy.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2011)

Intresting, first time I see PNVG used by ground forces. Thought only fly boys wear them.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


>



In regards to the NVG here, I can't really tell by the picture, but are there really 4 lenses/optics (I don't know the technical term, excuse my ignorance) attached to the helmet and if so, how does that work when they're being used?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> In regards to the NVG here, I can't really tell by the picture, but are there really 4 lenses/optics (I don't know the technical term, excuse my ignorance) attached to the helmet and if so, how does that work when they're being used?


 Somebody correct me if I'm wrong...But from my understanding of them, they give you a panoramic view vs. having tunnel vision.  I also believe that there are 5 lenses/optics on that set.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2011)

Saw photos of A-10 pilots wearaing them.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong...But from my understanding of them, they give you a panoramic view vs. having tunnel vision.  I also believe that there are 5 lenses/optics on that set.



For you old school folks , this piece of cool gear is called a GPNVG (Ground Panoramic Night Vision Goggles)

Read this:


> *Ground Panoramic Night Vision Goggle (GPNVG)*
> *$5,000,000*
> 
> *This earmark request is for the 2010 fiscal year.*
> ...


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> For you old school folks , this piece of cool gear is called a GPNVG (Ground Panoramic Night Vision Goggles)
> 
> Read this:


Wow.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 11, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> Not the first time someone has recieved a prosthetic, in the Navy, to continue their career, or other branches for that mattter.
> 
> Master Chief Carl Brashear was most likely the first, in the Navy.



He was. Before him there was an Air Force pilot, and since...a Navy EOD officer, a couple SEALs, and at least one guy from the 75th.


----------



## buffalo61 (Jan 11, 2011)

dmcgill said:


> He was. Before him there was an Air Force pilot, and since...a Navy EOD officer, a couple SEALs, and at least one guy from the 75th.



And Marine MSgt "Spanky" Gibson.

These pictures are pretty badass.  That cold weather training looks fun.


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 11, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Cold weather training in Alaska?



Yeah that's the cold weather portion of SQT (SEAL Qualification Training) which takes place in Kodiak, Alaska...right after BUD/S.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 15, 2011)

dmcgill said:


> Yeah that's the cold weather portion of SQT (SEAL Qualification Training) which takes place in Kodiak, Alaska...right after BUD/S.



Here's a nice article about this phase of SEAL training. Quite long but it's entertaining and informative, IMO. I sure hope it does not reveal anything that shouldn't.

It was posted in 2003, though. About the time the PCUs were still being developed and tested.

------------------------------------

* 											Stone Cold Campers*

*They kill swiftly and silently.  They flit like ghosts  through enemy forests. And they will brew you a fine cup of cowboy  coffee. Meet America's deadliest hikers as we hump ruck with the Special  Forces.*

Thwack, thwack, thwack, and the Coast Guard H-60 rescue helicopter lifts off into a baby blue Alaskan sky. I strap down my crash harness and gaze around at the goggled Special Forces warriors crammed into the cargo bay, feeling a surge that's one part adrenaline, one part bile. Choppering into the bush with amphibious commandos is a far cry from my typical outing.

Several weeks earlier, I'd received a call from Rick Elder, special projects officer with the U.S. Army Soldier Systems Center in Natick, MA, inviting BACKPACKER to join in testing prototypes of the protective combat uniform (PCU), a cutting-edge clothing system being designed for Special Forces use. I'd readily accepted, but chalked up the invite to some huge hole in national security that would soon slam shut.

Inexplicably, it didn't, so now I'm gazing out an open chopper door onto the towering summits of Kodiak Island. To an ex-hippie graybeard whose professional qualifications derive almost exclusively from a woefully undisciplined life of wilderness bumming, the whole setup seems pretty awry. Still, in the 2 days since I arrived at the Navy's Northern Warfare Maritime Training Center, things have gone better than expected: I haven't had to drop and give anyone 20, and nobody's called me maggot. In fact, the OIC (officer in charge) Master Chief Scott Williams is proving to be a righteous dude, and quite possibly the biggest gearhead I've ever encountered.

In addition to training SEALs, this brawny redhead with a walrus mustache and a perennial grin is the designated gearmeister for all Special Forces outfits. He and his cadre of instructors are responsible for testing and selecting all COTS (civilian off the shelf) outdoor gear--such as boots, tents, packs, and snowshoes--for 20,000 elite troops.

Of course, that's not how Williams puts it. In our introductory briefing, he lapses into military code, speaking English in a thoroughly unintelligible way. Our mission, I learn, is to "deploy via rotor-wing asset for the purpose of conducting cold weather operationally representative events to determine PCU system suitability for various modalities, both moving and stationary." Translation: We're going to chopper in, then ski, snowshoe, and backpack all over Kodiak to sweat up, chill down, and troubleshoot a nine-layer clothing system designed for temperatures ranging from 60!F to -40!F. My own specific mission profile: Keep up, avoid puking, and later add my token voice to the design feedback.

As the chopper roars over a ridge, I spot our basecamp, perched on a moraine at the craggy foot of Mt. Glottof. Above the tents, acres of perfect corn snow sweep up in graceful bowls. Kodiak's notorious weather is AWOL, and the needle on my recreation meter is suddenly soaring. A black-clad action figure in wraparound glasses leans over and cracks a huge grin right in my face. "Well," he hollers over the rotor wash, "I guess this won't be yer typical op!" Roger that, brother.

Patriots all, we get right to testing. Rick Elder and I choose skis for our active modality, and climb at aerobic redline toward an appetizing gully on Glottof's north shoulder. Elder is a lean, droll guy with close-cropped blonde hair who fits the stereotype of the lanky Army ranger, which is what he was before joining the Natick crew.

The PCU is his baby. For the most part, the high-tech-sounding duds are super-efficient synthetics familiar to backpackers: polyester base layers, a Polartec gridded fleece shirt, a fuzzy sweater. For cold weather, there's a Primaloft vest, parka, and side-zip pants. For wind and light rain, there's a water repellent but breathable shell made of a silicone-encapsulated cotton. For full-on downpours, we get a coated-nylon rainsuit. The clothes are baggy and basic, but even in prototype form, the PCU is clearly designed to keep sweaty people dry and loads light.

The call for lighter, warmer, faster-drying apparel came from the mountains of Afghanistan, after the boys chasing Osama came up against a little thing called winter in the Hindu Kush. The word filtered back that traditional Big Army gear didn't cut it for go-fast, bring-on-the-weather special ops, so the military started rethinking its approach to equipment and clothing. Along with the Natick gang and key civilian advisors like extreme alpinist Mark Twight, Master Chief Williams spent a winter cherry-picking the best materials for the PCU. Now, here in Kodiak, we're trying out the first patterns. For the military, this modified COTS gear represents a new way to do business. Instead of starting with congressional funds and a lengthy development schedule, Elder pried seed money from his boss and scrounged the other 85 percent of his budget from SEAL, Delta Force, and other elite team commanders who ponied up to put their boys in new combat clothes. Now he owes them "deliverables," and he wants to get the layers right. If he doesn't, he faces a tough crowd. It's hard to think of something worse than having a SEAL team pissed at you.

Not that I would know. I spend 3 fine days sweating hard to keep up, glad for the extra 50 pounds the hard guys are hauling. With all the grinding ascents and sweet corn skiing come long, joke-filled evenings on the moraine, offering us hours to lounge in olive-drab Crazy Creeks and feed each other massive piles of grief. 

These guys are veterans of Nicaragua, Somalia, Desert Storm, and Afghanistan. They've boarded ships in the Arabian Sea and rescued Third World ambassadors from riot-torn streets. Most are special ops heavyweights, and several lead secret, need-to-know-only teams. I am encouraged "to actively forget" most names, but I quickly find myself warming to them like a fun bunch of regular guys, albeit fitter than the average civilian homeboy.

Truth is, there's a lot more bluster on Fox news than I see out here. Strolling the camp one evening, I mention to Elder how surprised I am at the lack of full-metal-jarhead culture. "Brother, these guys are all special operations officers, and they are two full levels beyond that," he says. "Quiet competence is what they're selected for." Even an old ski bum can feel the pull that comes from living among this crowd. It's an urge to improve, to contribute, to rise to the level of your peers. The uplift is so inspirational, it's easy to forget that all these men are trained killers.

Six months later now, January 2003, and the world is a different place, all of humanity hollering for or against an invasion of Iraq. In the boat garage at Detachment Kodiak, however, there's no mention of Baghdad or weapons of mass destruction. Instead, rows of square-jawed young men in identical gray-green suits and camouflage vests listen to lectures about winter survival. Compass vectors. Hypothermia. Rope skills.

[Read more in the link below... ]

Steve Howe
BackPacker Magazine
August 2003


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 15, 2011)

In Dick Couch's book _The Finishing School_ it goes more in depth about the cold weather training, interesting read.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 15, 2011)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/navy-seal-kodiak-quals.3723/


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

Found these on another site- SEALs Doing PSD












I don't Know about this one


----------



## dmcgill (Mar 10, 2011)

Smurf,

The first two pictures are not of SEALs.


----------



## L0gan4 (Mar 10, 2011)

^I second


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

dmcgill said:


> Smurf,
> 
> The first two pictures are not of SEALs.


 
How do you figure?
The said they were SEALs on about four sites....
And they're Karzai PSD- the SEALs were his initial detail.

Thats my logic


----------



## dmcgill (Mar 10, 2011)

Smurf said:


> How do you figure?
> The said they were SEALs on about four sites....
> And they're Karzai PSD- the SEALs were his initial detail.
> 
> Thats my logic



Karzai's first PSD was actually ODA 574 from the Army's 5th Special Forces Group. They brought him out of exile from Pakistan back into southern Afghanistan in November 2001.

Don't believe everything on the internet.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2011)

You sure? Werent NSW protecting him when during the assassination atempt (which was if I'm not mistaken in 2002)?
(second pic is from that event)


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

dmcgill said:


> Karzai's first PSD was actually ODA 574 from the Army's 5th Special Forces Group. They brought him out of exile from Pakistan back into southern Afghanistan in November 2001.



Well heres the link-
http://seals.americanspecialops.com/devgru/
When Militaryphotos.net still had all the SOF pics open to the public, the had the same pics under "SEALs". In "License to Kill" by Robert Young Pelton, he writes that the SEALs provided PSD until the assasination attempt on Karzai (hence the second pic).


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ravage said:


> You sure? Werent NSW protecting him when during the assassination atempt (which was if I'm not mistaken in 2002)?
> (second pic is from that event)



Guys although I haven't a clue regarding this subject, I would air on the side of caution contradicting Verified Military Members who just might know what there talking about...


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

Irish said:


> Guys although I haven't a clue regarding this subject, I would air on the side of caution contradicting Verified Military Members who just might know what there talking about...



Roger that. Just explaining our logic! haha


----------



## dmcgill (Mar 10, 2011)

Smurf said:


> Well heres the link-
> http://seals.americanspecialops.com/devgru/
> When Militaryphotos.net still had all the SOF pics open to the public, the had the same pics under "SEALs". In "License to Kill" by Robert Young Pelton, he writes that the SEALs provided PSD until the assasination attempt on Karzai (hence the second pic).



I want you to know I am in no way trying to attack you here. That being said...

Show me an official source of information (DoD) on the activities of NSWDG. The vast majority of things you read on such units is all SPECULATION. It's interesting to read, but it's rarely accurate information. Think about the newspaper "National Enquirer"...furthermore NSWDG has far more important things to do than source their men to protect a foreign leader. Not saying that is an unimportant mission, but it's just not likely they would be the unit to do it. Lastly, where do you think the author got his information? Check his credentials. If he did not get his information from the DoD or USN directly, I can assure you it's false.

...Makes for interesting reading though, eh? :)


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

dmcgill said:


> I want you to know I am in no way trying to attack you here. That being said...
> 
> Show me an official source of information (DoD) on the activities of NSWDG. The vast majority of things you read on such units is all SPECULATION. It's interesting to read, but it's rarely accurate information. Think about the newspaper "National Enquirer"...furthermore NSWDG has far more important things to do than source their men to protect a foreign leader. Not saying that is an unimportant mission, but it's just not likely they would be the unit to do it.



Both Tier 1 Units do PSD, thats well know. PM about this- I'm sure the mods don't want this getting into inappropriate topics for the public forum. If they feel the need they can delete the pics or move them to the right thread.


----------



## dmcgill (Mar 10, 2011)

Smurf said:


> Both Tier 1 Units do PSD, thats well know. PM about this- I'm sure the mods don't want this getting into inappropriate topics for the public forum. If they feel the need they can delete the pics or move them to the right thread.



No need to delete the pictures, they've been made public in enough places already and they don't violate any privacy anyway.

Well known? Out of respect for friends of mine, I will not continue debating this topic. It's a very touchy subject, even within the NSW community. You're free to believe what you wish, no problem here.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Tier 1 UNIT


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure if I were a SEAL I'd find this thread to be far more hilarious than I do now.

And as it stands, it is pretty funny.


----------



## QC (Mar 11, 2011)

I recall a pic from the Falkland Is. era of SAS. A row of empty chairs. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## dknob (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sorry but whatever militaryphotos.net says, it is fact. Regardless if it is false. So you people need to learn how the world works.
Airsofters know just as much if not more about SOF and the real world ops than we do, until you learn this, you will never be successful in this world.


----------



## Budha (Mar 11, 2011)

That's why I came here instead of militaryphotos.net. They just argue about friggin gear all the time!


----------



## Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

dknob said:


> I'm sorry but whatever militaryphotos.net says, it is fact. Regardless if it is false. So you people need to learn how the world works.
> Airsofters know just as much if not more about SOF and the real world ops than we do, until you learn this, you will never be successful in this world.



Hey- Airsoft helps you  learn TTPS for when you're an Air Force Recon Marine Ranger


----------



## Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Getting Thread back on topic-
German SOF and SEALs performing MFF training


----------



## Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

From SEALSWCC.com-


----------



## Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool photos.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2011)

> A U.S. Navy SEAL team leader with Special Operations Task Force - South, guides Afghan Commandos with the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak, during an operation to impede insurgent activity in Khakrez District, March 12, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The Afghan-led joint operation yielded 80lbs of homemade explosives, two 107mm rockets, as well as quantities of small arms and ammunitions. Also on the operation was the Khakrez District Chief of Police, Mullah Gul.


​



> A U.S. Air Force joint-terminal attack controller, a U.S. Army Special  Forces team leader, and a U.S. Navy Seals team leader, all with Special  Operations Task Force - South, survey the surrounding area during the  early morning hours of an operation to impede insurgent activity in  northern Khakrez District, March 12, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan.  The joint operation, led by the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando  Kandak, yielded 80lbs of homemade explosives, two 107mm rockets, as well  as quantities of small arms and ammunitions. Also on the operation was  the Khakrez District Chief of Police, Mullah Gul.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 15, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I'm sure if I were a SEAL I'd find this thread to be far more hilarious than I do now.
> 
> And as it stands, it is pretty funny.



Bump


----------



## Smurf (Mar 15, 2011)

PO2 Monsoor


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 17, 2011)

Land Nav training?






Fucking hard core!


----------



## Smurf (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> This is arguable the baddest muther in the planet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stryker in the background?


----------



## Smurf (Mar 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> Stryker in the background?


I do believe so


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> Stryker in the background?



Great photo and others too! Thank you.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoom (Mar 29, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I have a Tier 1 UNIT



It's virtually invisible and no one knows when it's been inserted?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Perfect haha.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 30, 2011)

Where do all these pictures come from?  Not all of them are DoD released so is there Harry Potter types out there trawling through peoples photobucket albums or something?
I'd really like to know as if the are being found raw that's a hell of a breach of PERSEC for guys that need it.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 30, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Where do all these pictures come from? Not all of them are DoD released so is there Harry Potter types out there trawling through peoples photobucket albums or something?
> I'd really like to know as if the are being found raw that's a hell of a breach of PERSEC for guys that need it.



I just google my images which is pretty scary. where those come from, I havent a clue. I'm pretty sure the ones I put up of the guys prepping to go out are from a Men's Health Article that did a profile on SEALs.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 30, 2011)

If they were in a magazine article they are (well should be) cleared for release Smurf, its not your ones its just going through some of them have a very personal flavour which would indicate they were taken by a team member.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 30, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> If they were in a magazine article they are (well should be) cleared for release Smurf, its not your ones its just going through some of them have a very personal flavour which would indicate they were taken by a team member.



Oh no I didn't take it as anything against me! I see what you're saying though


----------



## Fritzy (Mar 31, 2011)

I know I've seen the ones where the SEALs are prepping to go out on the Life web site (magazine, not the cereal), and it had them captioned as from 2007 in Fallujah.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 5, 2011)

MCADS


----------



## Smurf (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smurf said:


>



This looks suspiciously like an instructor I had way back when. Dead ringer. If he wasn't waving his weapon in the air like a crazy person(navy person) I would think it was him.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 5, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> This looks suspiciously like an instructor I had way back when. Dead ringer. If he wasn't waving his weapon in the air like a crazy person(navy person) I would think it was him.



Way back when you could be my kid...LOL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 6, 2011)

That's actually Jack Bauer way back when ... he had more hair.

He was AFSOC, Batt, DevGrp, CAG and NSA before joining CTU.


----------



## dmcgill (Apr 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> This looks suspiciously like an instructor I had way back when. Dead ringer. If he wasn't waving his weapon in the air like a crazy person(navy person) I would think it was him.



Aren't you supposed to move with the barrel pointed up rather than down at your foot? Why is that "crazy"?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well in the Army we don't carry our weapons like that, that is one of the easiest differences to spot between SF and SEALs in these pics. The SEALs will always have there weapons pointed at the sky and SF guys and Rangers will have them pointed at the ground. Both work just fine just different, maybe it comes from them working on boats.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 6, 2011)

We teach the high port on BCDs for safety but once your course qualified its really up to you.  I still do it as the last thing I want to do is trip up and spud my barrel into the ground.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 6, 2011)

And in the air looks cooler, which is an important tactical consideration.


----------



## dmcgill (Apr 7, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> And in the air looks cooler, which is an important tactical consideration.



Rule number one


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 12, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Cheers.



How did you find these? They're great pics. I couldn't find this stuff for the life of me unless it was on the SEAL recruiting site


----------



## dknob (Apr 12, 2011)

Target acquisition is SLIGHTLY faster if your weapon is at the low and ready as opposed to in the sky. 

Do some drills on your own and you will realize it. In order to bring a weapon from up top, you have to obscure your view of your target for a fraction of a second. If it is at the low and ready, your eye is never off target as your bringing your weapon up.

I'm sure theres a reason they do it. I just don't know it. Would like some input.


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Isn't the 6th principle of patrolling looking sexy?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 13, 2011)

dknob said:


> Target acquisition is SLIGHTLY faster if your weapon is at the low and ready as opposed to in the sky.
> 
> Do some drills on your own and you will realize it. In order to bring a weapon from up top, you have to obscure your view of your target for a fraction of a second. If it is at the low and ready, your eye is never off target as your bringing your weapon up.
> 
> I'm sure theres a reason they do it. I just don't know it. Would like some input.




PM inbound


----------



## Echo (Apr 13, 2011)

Smurf said:


>



Looks like Arghandab :sick:


----------



## Echo (Apr 13, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> We teach the high port on BCDs for safety but once your course qualified its really up to you. I still do it as the last thing I want to do is trip up and spud my barrel into the ground.



I wonder if I could use the that as an excuse and get away with it? LMAO


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 13, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Well in the Army we don't carry our weapons like that, that is one of the easiest differences to spot between SF and SEALs in these pics. The SEALs will always have there weapons pointed at the sky and SF guys and Rangers will have them pointed at the ground. Both work just fine just different, maybe it comes from them working on boats.



Actually the Army use to teach three weapon ready positions, but with the release of the new amended FM they now only teach two. The old FM taught high ready position (weapon pointed up 45 degrees butt stock tucked under the armpit). The ready position (weapon pointed at the target in normal firing position with eyes looking over the sights) and the low ready position (weapon pointed at a 45 degree angle at the ground with butt stock in the pocket of the shoulder).
I do not know why they changed that in the FM, but I do think the high ready (the way it used to be described) was a valid weapon ready position. I use it when getting in and out of positions, when using individual movement techniques such as bounding. As to why the SEAL’s use the high ready position, shooting holes in a boat tends make them sink (at least that’s how I was told by a team 2 frog).



dknob said:


> Target acquisition is SLIGHTLY faster if your weapon is at the low and ready as opposed to in the sky.
> 
> Do some drills on your own and you will realize it. In order to bring a weapon from up top, you have to obscure your view of your target for a fraction of a second. If it is at the low and ready, your eye is never off target as your bringing your weapon up.
> 
> I'm sure theres a reason they do it. I just don't know it. Would like some input.



Yep-yep, good post!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 13, 2011)

:)


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> :)



I'm sure that posting pictures of a Navy SEAL's official photo shoot with his bike in Coronado- there is no need to adhere to PERSEC unless the black box is used in order to save face from embarassment.


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2011)

Plus thats SWO Stacey Virgin and he has put himself out in the spotlight quite a bit on his own.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2011)

dknob said:


> I'm sure that posting pictures of a Navy SEAL's official photo shoot with his bike in Coronado- there is no need to adhere to PERSEC unless the black box is used in order to save face from embarassment.





dknob said:


> Plus thats SWO Stacey Virgin and he has put himself out in the spotlight quite a bit on his own.



Yeah. I Googled and bam, he is out there alright.

Wonder how that works. I assume he's on the recruitment aspect of the Teams so no clandestine missions for him?   :confused:


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice bike!


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Yeah. I Googled and bam, he is out there alright.
> 
> Wonder how that works. I assume he's on the recruitment aspect of the Teams so no clandestine missions for him? :confused:



to  be honest man, PERSEC for anybody but Tier 1 units is not that big of a deal. Some people are just drama queens. No SEAL or Ranger will ever clandestinely infiltrate a nation as a photographer or tourist or missionary or some shit. It just doesn't work that way. In hollywood yes, real life no.


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2011)

I mean.. how about the countless press releases SOCOM puts out for SOF soldiers getting valor awards? Names, units, rank, even DOB are sometimes put out there for the world to see.

I mean shit, I can compile a list of at least 15 CAG shooters just by watching Best Ranger.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 16, 2011)

dknob said:


> ...I mean shit, I can compile a list of at least 15 CAG shooters just by watching Best Ranger.



Aint that the truth...

That said, its generally not the shooters who are taking part in clandestine activities.  ;)


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 24, 2011)

dknob said:


> I mean.. how about the countless press releases SOCOM puts out for SOF soldiers getting valor awards? Names, units, rank, even DOB are sometimes put out there for the world to see.
> 
> I mean shit, I can compile a list of at least 15 CAG shooters just by watching Best Ranger.



I couldn't agree with this more. Plus I think that the HN personell in alot of the pics of SF guys have a lot more to lose than any SF/SEAL/RANGER does.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2011)

> U.S. Navy SEALs team members, assigned to Special Operations Task Force-South, use their bodies to shield themselves from dust and rocks strewn throughout the air by an MH-47 Chinook helicopter after completing a clearing operation in Panjwa'i District, April 19, 2011, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. Operations such as these are being conducted in order to rid the region of Taliban influence and improve security for the populace. Also assisting during the operation were Afghan Commandos, with the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak, and Panjwa'i District Governor Fazluddin Agha.








> A U.S. Navy SEALs team member with Special Operations Task Force-South, provides security during the early morning hours of a clearing operation in Panjwa'i District, April 19, 2011, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. Operations such as these are being conducted in order to rid the region of Taliban influence and improve security for the populace. Also assisting during the operation were Afghan Commandos, with the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak, and Panjawa'i District Governor Fazluddin Agha.








> A U.S. Navy SEAL team member, with Special Operations Task Force-South and Afghan Commandos, with the Afghan National Army's 3rd Commando Kandak, utilize a wall for cover and concealment during the early morning hours of a clearing operation in Panjwa'i District, April 19, 2011, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan. Operations such as these are being conducted in order to rid the region of Taliban influence and improve security for the populace. Also assisting during the operation was Panjwa'i District Governor, Fazluddin Agha.


----------



## SEmichigan (Apr 29, 2011)

I love the scar. i hope it's only a matter pf time before SEALs start getting deployed with them.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 29, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> I love the scar. i hope it's only a matter pf time before SEALs start getting deployed with them.



And how much time do you have in the field with it under combat conditions?  Thats right...ZERO.

Save your hoping for when you know what it is you are truly hoping for.

Go do pushups...


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 29, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> I love the scar. i hope it's only a matter pf time before SEALs start getting deployed with them.



Pretty sure they already are.. posted earlier in thread...


>


----------



## DasBoot (May 1, 2011)

3rd phase http://www.sealswcc.com/navy-seals-photos.aspx


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> I love the scar. i hope it's only a matter pf time before SEALs start getting deployed with them.



The SCAR is a piece of junk. That is all.


----------



## amlove21 (May 3, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> The SCAR is a piece of junk. That is all.



x3. The scar sucks.


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

Why is that so?


----------



## SEmichigan (May 3, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> x3. The scar sucks.


why do you say that? i thought ussocom just bought a bunch of them.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 3, 2011)

It's been out for quite a while now...



> *Spec Ops Command Cancels New Rifle*
> 
> June 25, 2010
> Military.com|by Christian Lowe
> ...


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> why do you say that? i thought ussocom just bought a bunch of them.



NSW also got their elephant gun called the Mk.23 SOCOM a coulpe of years ago, yet still they are running with Sigs and Glocks - as you can see in the photo below:


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> why do you say that? i thought ussocom just bought a bunch of them.



Just because a major command buys something does not mean that it is good. There is a lot of stuff that goes into appropriations. I know that we don't use them, mostly because they suck. They look cool, but looking cool does not outweigh the enormous problems that come with that rifle.


----------



## SEmichigan (May 3, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Just because a major command buys something does not mean that it is good. There is a lot of stuff that goes into appropriations. I know that we don't use them, mostly because they suck. They look cool, but looking cool does not outweigh the enormous problems that come with that rifle.


that's interesting. what do you think the best 5.56 is that's out there right now? and i know that i'm not in the military and that being able to use these guns at all is a long ways away for for, if at all. i still love these guns, and how they work has always fascinated me.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2011)

An M4 with a free floating barrel works fine, but I think the best around is the HK416


----------



## Ravage (May 6, 2011)

Karzai protection detail, circa 2001/2002.


----------



## SEmichigan (May 6, 2011)

hey ravage, where do you get these pictures from?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> An M4 with a free floating barrel works fine, but I think the best around is the HK416


Which still amazes me that Jay Sock as a whole hasn't adopted such an amazing weapon.


----------



## Ravage (May 6, 2011)

SEmichigan said:


> hey ravage, where do you get these pictures from?



I date a lot of very attractive 30-ish female models.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 6, 2011)

Who is this Jay guy and why does everyone keep talking about his socks?! ;)


----------



## SEmichigan (May 6, 2011)

Ravage said:


> I date a lot of very attractive 30-ish female models.


makes perfect sense!


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2011)

I used to HATE the picture threads because of all of the cock gobbling that goes on in them, but now I see their utilitarian value: the self-outing of people who speak from their ass.


----------



## dknob (May 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Just because a major command buys something does not mean that it is good. There is a lot of stuff that goes into appropriations. I know that we don't use them, mostly because they suck. They look cool, but looking cool does not outweigh the enormous problems that come with that rifle.


 
This post alone has led to the recent spike of SCAR airsoft rifle returns/exchanges for M4s and 416s..

GOOD FN JOB cback!!! Messing with the economy! tsk tsk


----------



## Crusader74 (May 7, 2011)

dknob said:


> This post alone has led to the recent spike of SCAR airsoft rifle returns/exchanges for M4s and 416s..
> 
> GOOD FN JOB cback!!! Messing with the economy! tsk tsk



I hear the black helos...( Actually I can't coz they're stealth)


----------



## dknob (Jun 1, 2011)

Smurf said:


>



hey man - This SEAL has passed away. This is an innapropriate photo to parade in this thread.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 20, 2011)

SEAL Sniper Weapons


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 21, 2011)

Why is the audience all female, except for one guy just to the left of the fork lift??  The lady in the red jacket looks horrified.

"These are the tools your husbands employ to 'do violence on your behalf' from far away".


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 21, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Why is the audience all female, except for one guy just to the left of the fork lift?? The lady in the red jacket looks horrified.
> 
> "These are the tools your husbands employ to 'do violence on your behalf' from far away".



More to the point why is there only three chicks in that crowd worth rooting?  Seriously I wouldn't root the majority with Pardus's dick.


----------



## QC (Jul 21, 2011)

They're Sarah Palins relatives.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 21, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> More to the point why is there only three chicks in that crowd worth rooting? Seriously I wouldn't root the majority with Pardus's dick.


I would. But I have no morals.

I'd mount them like a lion. Rawr.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

They do not look very impressed! :-" Maybe if he was displaying ladies handbags or shoes they would have been more interested..? Ha..ha!  No offence to the ladies here! ;)

Nice display of weapons!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably a spouse/family day thing


----------



## Warscent (Aug 10, 2011)

The SCAR HVY  has been issued to NAVSPECWAR for some time now and most users agree that its the best 308 assualt rifle to date period.
     Ill go lock myself up in a MRAP ,snuggle up in a ballistic blanket,and brace for impact now.          Thank you for your time.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> An M4 with a free floating barrel works fine, but I think the best around is the HK416



Our Guys use the 416.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2011)

Warscent said:


> The SCAR HVY has been issued to NAVSPECWAR for some time now and most users agree that its the best 308 assualt rifle to date period.
> Ill go lock myself up in a MRAP ,snuggle up in a ballistic blanket,and brace for impact now. Thank you for your time.



I will say from what I have heard the HVY is a good platform. The light is a POS. Complete total POS.


----------



## Warscent (Aug 10, 2011)

Although I use a heavy,Ive used a light longer with no problems to report from it other than the stock getting wobbly on me.I used electric tape and fixed that prob.The HVYs starting to do the same thing. Also I had MAGPUL mag problems in the well.As for its use,,,never had a missfire or jam that i didnt force upon it on purpose.Thousands of rounds downrange in groupings typical of my old M4s.Recoil is next to nothing and its so lightweight.I can abuse my SCAR in many ways I could never do with the M4 and it still eats up rounds and asks for more even dusty and dry.Not that id abuse my shit.
   Just want to know what problems youve had with it becuase I think my light has been through hell and back and never let me down once.
 As for the heavy,so far its an exact copy in .308 and i cant imagine going back to a diff rifle becuase it shoots like a 556 with attitude.Loving it.
         D1G out.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2011)

Most of the problems are due to ergonomics. I have not heard any complaints about the HVY, only the light. I have shot the HVY and liked it for what it was, but not as a replacement for the M4.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2011)

As an outsider, I'd honestly never heard a single positive thing about the SCAR until this thread. Even on this board users were hammering the thing and the only ones to care for it that I saw were wannabe airsofter fan boys still living in momma's basement.


----------



## Warscent (Aug 11, 2011)

Very strange that no one heres mentioned the SCAR light as a good platform yet.It was very hard for me to accept it over an M4 also, due to its totally alien design ....at first.I agree about ergonomics becuase the stock is nothing like most of us grew up with and you gotta be aware of the moving charging handle .However,once retraining myself I see how its more of a firm grip on the chest when shooting on the move.A lot of the new users hate the way "the boot" stock end  curves inward at the top and it just doesnt sit right unless you modify the shooting position most people are confy with with thier flat ended M4 stocks.  So yup ergonomics is a bitch to adjust to,but the gun itself is accurate and a monster suppressed or dry. I say dont take anyones word on it till you fire some rounds downrange yourself.Id hate for you guys to miss out on such a great rifle becuase a few  bad mouthed it.
   If id place my heavy and light side by side thier identical other than the slight size diff BTW.Like cback said the HVYs not an M4 replacement,but it still works suprisingly  well in the shoothouses where overpens not a prob due to its lightweight , handling,and low recoil.
  Heres the FN forum link for anyone interested.
http://fnforum.net/index.php?sid=b9b530f2c9a604a441c0dff9d331c8b8

http://fnforum.net/scars-in-the-war-on-terror-t28708.html


----------



## dknob (Aug 11, 2011)

there may be tons of more capable and proficient rifles out there.

The fact is.. rifles are part of a culture as much as they are about tactical proficiency. Why do you think the Russians still use AKs (even their specialized units)? The same reason we will NEVER deviate from that M-16 image that started in Vietnam. We have had that design for what.. like 50 years now? It's part of our military culture. Do you honestly believe if the HK416 looked nothing like an M4 some of our guys would have still purchased it? The answer is no, they wouldn't have.

If gun manufacturers want to break out into the US military market, they have to come up with rifles that still retain the M4 look. Such as how the guys with the .50 Beowulf did. Although that rifle is obviously not issued, and may not prove to be something we really need on daily basis. But if it were, the US government would go with the Beowulf based on image alone before it went with any other .50 Assault rifles, regardless if they are better weapons.


----------



## Warscent (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2011)

If I may, just wanted to thank for all the information you guys and galls put up here.
Back to lurking....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 13, 2011)

Can someone please ID this rifle?





Thanks.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2011)

M24E1/XM2010 ?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome. Mean-looking rifle.

Thanks, Rav!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2011)

Wasnt it supposed to replace the M24 SWS?


----------



## Ravage (Jan 14, 2012)

> A member of coalition special operations forces discusses a clearance plan with members of the 8th Commando Kandak during a clearance operation in Akhtar Village, Arghandab district, Zabul province Afghanistan Jan. 11. The commandos partnered with coalition SOF to clear the village of insurgent activity and ensure regional security.


 





> Members of coalition special operations forces conduct a security patrol in Akhtar village, Arghandab district, Zabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 11. Coalition SOF partnered with the 8th Commando Kandak to clear the village of insurgent activity and ensure regional security.


 





> Members of coalition special operations forces conduct a clearance of a compound during an operation in Akhtar village, Arghandab district, Zabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 11. Coalition SOF partnered with the 8th Commando Kandak to clear the village of insurgent activity and ensure regional security.


 





> Members of coalition special operations forces conduct a security patrol during an operation in Akhtar village, Arghandab district, Zabul province, Afghanistan, Jan. 11. Coalition SOF partnered with the 8th Commando Kandak to clear the village of insurgent activity and ensure regional security.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 14, 2012)

Its nice seeing a NSW Corpsman carrying/wearing his aidbag instead of leaving it in the truck...


----------



## Loki (Jan 24, 2012)

Friends, many years ago. 
ST # 3 / Alpha Platoon / Jan 1995


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy shit, I haven't seen that much gelled up hair since 4RAR came to Timor!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 24, 2012)

NSW has some of the worlds best hair care products specialists


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 24, 2012)

I opened this thread hoping someone posted the mugshot of the SEAL that was arrested... Disappointing!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 24, 2012)

The guy who got into a mental ward, because cops thought he was nuts for claiming he was NSW ?


----------



## Loki (Mar 29, 2012)

_"It's not how you do, it's how you look doing it!"  _-Unknown-
Damn, I looked good!


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Got the green light to put these up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have those same ASOLOs


----------



## goon175 (Mar 29, 2012)

> I have those same ASOLOs


 
Me too. Best boots I have ever owned.


----------



## Sirpad (Apr 21, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Can someone please ID this rifle?
> Thanks.


not M24E1/XM2010, but actually Remington MSR - note handguard length, and rail location and sizes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sirpad said:


> not M24E1/XM2010, but actually Remington MSR - note handguard length, and rail location and sizes.


 
Hi Sirpad, welcome to the site.  Please check out the section for new members, and make an appropriate into post before posting again on the site.  Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 21, 2012)

Rocking the MARPAT, very nice. What exactly are all those damn things on their helmets? I recognize the NGV mount, at least one looks comm related, and I'd venture a fair guess at least one is some sort of small IR strobe, but can't be for sure. If they might be opsec related then no need to go into detail nor will I inquire anymore.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Me too. Best boots I have ever owned.


 
I love mine, but even the wide width is a tad too narrow for my feet. Otherwise they are fantastic.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 22, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Rocking the MARPAT, very nice.


 
Isn't that the new NSW cammo AOR-1 ?


----------



## Lycurgus (Apr 22, 2012)

yes that's AOR1 and not MARPAT.  It's not the FROG (fire resistant) uniform the Marines wear, but something else ;)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 22, 2012)

Lycurgus said:


> yes that's AOR1 and not MARPAT. It's not the FROG (fire resistant) uniform the Marines wear, but something else ;)


 
Really? Looks pretty close but I'll take your word on it! Go with what works I say!


----------



## Lycurgus (May 17, 2012)

The thing on the back of the helmets is a battery pack for a camera that you can attach to your helmet.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

ahhhh.....makes sense, helmet cam's have become more and more prevalent these days with the military.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 17, 2012)

Some recent ones...























> A coalition special operations forces member surveys troop movement during an operation near Nawa Garay village, Kajran district, Daykundi province, Afghanistan, April 3. Coalition SOF partners with the 8th Commando Kandak to conduct operations throughout Daykundi, Uruzgan and Zabul provinces.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

could see what looked like at least one SCAR in there. thought they had pulled those from the SOCOM inventory?


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 18, 2012)

The article I posted on page 6 says only the SCAR-Light (5.56) were pulled. The SCAR-Heavy (7.62) were good to go.

Looking at the mags on these pics, these are "Heavies".


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 18, 2012)

The 3rd picture looks like it has a couple of precariously pointed rifles.
Also, are the guys in the "guacamoles" interpreters?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 18, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> The article I posted on page 6 says only the SCAR-Light (5.56) were pulled. The SCAR-Heavy (7.62) were good to go.
> 
> Looking at the mags on these pics, these are "Heavies".


 
Good to know, appreciated!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 18, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Really? Looks pretty close but I'll take your word on it! Go with what works I say!


 
1st post, page 2.


----------



## Loki (May 19, 2012)

One of my old friends, Herschel's shirt states my sentiments completely. A truly great American; in every war since 1962.  Many of you know him, The Bull Frog!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 2, 2012)

Source...


----------



## Sirpad (Jul 2, 2012)

^^
That's no SEAL buddy, she's a "Special Forces Enabler" attached to army SF team


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 2, 2012)

That dude in the middle is wearing AOR-2.  :)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 2, 2012)

You sure those are SEAL's? They don't have near enough ammo on their person!


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> That dude in the middle is wearing AOR-2.


 
THAT'S the criteria for posting in this thread? AOR2 pattern on some random dude overseas makes him a SEAL?

These heavy hitters MUST be SEALS!!!!!!






Taken outside of Jalalabad...or maybe Joliet, Illinois...I confuse the two.






For you South Park fans out there, we're gonna' need a montage and SOCOM or JSOC or YOMOM made this of the resident pipe hitters in action:





AOR2, because if you are wearing it you MUST be a SEAL.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought they just wore their Tridents on their bare chests and a speedo.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 2, 2012)

to be fair, the guys in that first pic you posted all had moustaches...so between that and the AOR...I would say they are SEALs..haha


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2012)

NAVSPECWAR in those pics? Some how it / they don't look right.


----------



## Brill (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, I know their just airSOFters but seeing those weapons on the ground get my dander up!


----------



## thrilla82 (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Source...


I can tell you first hand that he is not a Seal.  The reason I know is because he is family.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2012)

There's an EA-18G squadron/ Det at Bagram and all of them minus the aircrew wear what?

Anyone?

Anyone?

AOR2


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> There's an EA-18G squadron/ Det at Bagram and all of them minus the aircrew wear what?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


 
They're undercover SEALs dude.  Jesus christ...... I thought you knew how the game worked by now.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 4, 2012)

Well if Growlers can kill F-22s, they can wear whatever the hell they want!


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> There's an EA-18G squadron/ Det at Bagram and all of them minus the aircrew wear what?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


 
Functionality I would assume as opposed to any need to hide.  On the carriers, the "deck apes" always wore BDUs and that was back in the late 90's.

I've even seen folks up here in MD wearing it.  Personally, I think it looks better than that stupid ass camo they wear nowadays.  Don't get me started on that stupid Navy Working Uniform (NWU) I or the Service Uniform.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you missed my point: wearing AORAnything does not make one a SEAL.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 4, 2012)

lindy said:


> Functionality I would assume as opposed to any need to hide. On the carriers, the "deck apes" always wore BDUs and that was back in the late 90's.
> 
> I've even seen folks up here in MD wearing it. Personally, I think it looks better than that stupid ass camo they wear nowadays. Don't get me started on that stupid Navy Working Uniform (NWU) I or the Service Uniform.


AB & BM would wear BDU on carriers?  
And what's so awful about our beloved NWU??    I hear so many people here say how much they like them and how comfy they are.  Makes my eye twitch...  
You're talking about the peanut butters right, Navy Service Uniform?  I like the look of them.  Didn't they replace like 3-4 alternative uniforms when they were introduced?


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> AB & BM would wear BDU on carriers?
> And what's so awful about our beloved NWU??  I hear so many people here say how much they like them and how comfy they are. Makes my eye twitch...
> You're talking about the peanut butters right, Navy Service Uniform? I like the look of them. Didn't they replace like 3-4 alternative uniforms when they were introduced?


 
Yes, anyone working the flight deck or even hanger deck wore BDU pants.

NWU blue commo is gay as hell and not worn underway so what's the point?

The PBs supposedly replaced the summer whites and winter blue uniforms but really only reduced the seabag by one uniform.  The NWU I, II, and IIIs have replaced the dungs but added two more color schemes.

Here in MD, the sailors wear the NSU only once a week and the NWU the rest of the time.  So what was the problem with the previous uniforms?  Waste of freakin' tax payer dollars in my opinion.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 4, 2012)

So you'd suggest ditching the NWU I altogether or just a different pattern?  I'm not disagreeing with you, I hate them.  
I'd be happy walking around in coveralls all day long.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 4, 2012)

Let's keep this thread on track and  talk about all the gay uniforms the navy has in another thread.


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Source...


Looks like a JTAC or CCT to me.


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2012)

Etype said:


> Looks like a JTAC or CCT to me.


Looks like folks liven the adventure to me...


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a good life.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2012)

And a company worth joining - some day.


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hastant PPT1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Post an intro
Love
PB


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 25, 2012)

hastant PPT1 said:


> Post an intro
> Love
> PB


 Super like.


----------



## Brill (Nov 25, 2012)

Etype said:


> Looks like a JTAC or CCT to me.


 
Hair is too short.


----------



## hastant PPT1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Doorkicker03 said:


> First photo and second photo is thg Air Force?The third photo is the DEVGRU?


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 26, 2012)

hastant PPT1 said:


> First photo and second photo is thg Air Force?The third photo is the DEVGRU?


You're proving yourself to be a fucking idiot at the moment.  Post an intro per the site rules or I'm guessing that the ban hammer will be coming down on you.


----------



## Loki (Nov 26, 2012)

OUCH...


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Nov 26, 2012)

hastant PPT1 said:


> First photo and second photo is thg Air Force?The third photo is the DEVGRU?


 
pretty sure this guy is a troll, but for the record I'm pretty sure all of these photos are SEALs. Hence why I posted it in the "_Navy SEAL Pix" _thread


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Nov 26, 2012)

Btw here's some more


----------



## hastant PPT1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Doorkicker03 said:


> I hope you can give me details about first three picture,could you? thank you very much!


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2012)

hastant PPT1 said:


> I hope you can give me details about first three picture,could you? thank you very much!


 
You're banned. Thank you for playing.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 26, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You're banned. Thank you for playing.


I swear to God I could make a living as a psychic! 

Does anyone else want to know what they're future has in store for them?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 26, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Does anyone else want to know what they're future has in store for them?


I'm going to your Mom's place tonight, do you reckon I'm going to get lucky 
Serious question though, in that 3rd to last picture, is a TA01 actually going to work on a 10.5 barrel?  We had 01 and nsn models on 20" barrel Augs and without fail the nsn models were all off the mark past 100m.  I am not a ballistics guru but I know some of you are and can enlighten me.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 26, 2012)

Doorkicker03 said:


>


 
Aren't these actors from Zero Dark Thirty?


----------



## Doorkicker03 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Aren't these actors from Zero Dark Thirty?


 
Idk, could be man. I know in Mark Owen's "_No Easy Day" _book, he said that nobody was wearing the same thing. Different camies, helmets as well as 1st, 2nd, and 3rd line gear


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 27, 2012)

Ravage said:


> And a company worth joining - some day.


 
Rav, you know I hafta crack onya....WTF do you know about SEAL Teams/ODA's, or even Polish GROM, except for the pics that you grab from other websites/forums or PS3 H.A.L.O. or Modern Warfare II?

I gave you the fucking GROM commanders email fucking address and you never followed through. You are an E-5 in a Polish Army Reserve unit and completely capable of joining the "community". For fucksake, I even offered to meet you, grip and grin in Belgium, and spoon feed you to the GROM Commander.

I'm not a mod but for fucksake please stop re-posting SEAL/GROM/high speed advice/innuendo from other forums and sign the fucking line.

2c


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/attachments/181888_10151222967284769_1742435887_n-jpg.7103/

GPS on the buttstock? Soon people will attach cell phones to the guns, just kidding


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2012)

Mack PL said:


> GPS on the buttstock? Soon people will attach cell phones to the guns, just kidding


 
It was discussed in one of the threads, I'm thinking another picture thread or somewhere in the Kit/Gear section...my memory escapes me.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 27, 2012)

Thx, found it.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/gps-on-weapon-stock.12747/page-2#post-189898


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 5, 2012)

I have known a couple guys that are pointman that like to have it on their weapon for quick reference.  I always just wear a Garmin on my wrist for quick reference, and have a bigger/more accurate GPS for calling it strikes in my H-gear.


----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)

ST-5


----------



## Loki (Dec 23, 2012)

COOL PICS..


----------



## Ravage (Dec 23, 2012)

How about posting captions with infos from the source page next time


----------



## Loki (Dec 23, 2012)

Years ago while embedded we did this training (Fast rope) at North Island and in a chute tower at ST #3. Good times; Pretty cool, the Platoon Chief kept getting on me for putting the soles of my boots on the rope on the way down. Circa 1994, seems about a million years ago now. Time fly's when you're having fun...


----------



## Daniel Brooks (Dec 23, 2012)

info 


U.S. Navy Special Warfare Operators with SEAL Team 5 fast rope during training with Helicopter Sea Combat (HSC) Squadron 26, The Sailors are assigned to commander Task Force (CTF) 53


----------



## dknob (Dec 27, 2012)

Echo said:


> Stryker in the background?


Dalton Fury says this guy is not a Navy SEAL and calls him a former "mate". Any more info?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 29, 2012)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


> Special Warfare Operators from a west coast based Seal Team run through the obscuring smoke of a smoke grenade in a simulated town during urban terrain training using Simunition rounds. Simunition rounds are paint-tipped training rounds, which allow military personnel to conduct safe, realistic live-fire training. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Raegen/Released)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 29, 2012)

dknob said:


> Dalton Fury says this guy is not a Navy SEAL and calls him a former "mate". Any more info?


Googled that photo around and some sites are saying the gear on him aren't from the Navy's inventories.  I can never tell the difference.


----------



## Loki (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been many years since I was there but is this Camp Billy Machen? I heard they were supposed to build a new MOUT out there. Last time I was out there an old friend of mine was the SNCOIC there. Haven't heard from him in years. I think it was 1997-98 or so the last time I saw him. Chuck at that time had just completed a bad-ass long distance range with steel MOA targets hanging out to 1000m.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 30, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Googled that photo around and some sites are saying the gear on him aren't from the Navy's inventories. I can never tell the difference.


Bro, google is a terrible source for black side gear. You will never get an answer about team gear unless you know the supply guy buying the gear personally......and even then he's not going to tell you where he bought the cool guy shit.

Your best source for specopsgear.info are the airsoft crew /SEAL / GROM wannabes like Ravage.


----------



## Karoshi (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know why, but I just randomly chuckled aloud while reading this thread's comments at work.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 27, 2013)

Look at all them SCAR Heavies!   







CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Squidward (Apr 28, 2013)

I would bet my life on the SCAR any day of the week.


----------



## MGrucker41 (Apr 28, 2013)

Squidward said:


> I would bet my life on the SCAR any day of the week.


 
I've heard nothing but good things about the SCAR although I've never gotten the chance to use one and as much as I like bad guys shooting back at me after I shoot them, I'm not a fan of the 5.56. SCAR H all the way.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 28, 2013)

I can only speak about what I know. I carried a SCAR Heavy (7.62) for around four months with a 1.5-6x Elcan. As far as issues I had very few. In some engagements that were less than 25m part of me wished I had an M4 or other 5.56x45mm weapon system because of the ability to deliver more rounds on target in a small amount of time. However, the 7.62 can be run at a respectable speed with proper technique, and in that respect the extra ass behind the 7.62 round did the job on each occasion. The reciprocating charging handle also takes some practice to steer clear of (magazine well grip is dangerous), but with an extended grip (hand as far up on the fore-end as possible) charging handle bite was a non-issue. The ability to have a charging handle/forward assist combo is a nice touch as well. Where the SCAR Heavy makes its money is in engagements past 300 meters (especially with glass and a data book/bdc). I was able to engage targets out to 1000 meters with no issues which can be a God-send when taking PKM fire from a distance. The SCAR Heavy can also fill a long-gun/precision rifle role as well (there's some great pictures of this in the Army SOF photos thread of Rangers with this set-up), but I never used it in that capacity on operations. For clearing I had a SCAR, and for overwatch I ran an SR-25.

Another large issue is the stock. The plastic pin that locks the stock in place is fragile. In 8 months three were broken; however, that issue can be remedied with aftermarket parts ( an M4 buffer tube style stock is available, as well as, a replacement metal locking pin).

All-in-all I owe my life to the SCAR Heavy. As with every weapons system it has its shortcomings that can be negated or overcome with proper training and employment.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 28, 2013)

I never rocked a SCAR-H, but I loved my SCAR-L. When we first got them, we went out to the pistol range on HAAF to put it through the gauntlet and see what its durability was like. I think I put about 1,000 rounds through it that afternoon, many of them on full auto, and I didn't have one single malfunction. I was a believer after that. The only issue I had at the time was the over-sized selector switch which, when climbing up mountain in Afghanistan I had to cinch my sling down to keep the weapon close to my body, and in the course of climbing the selector would get moved to "fire", and I was deathly paranoid of having an A.D. on infil (an RFS'able offense in batt.). From what I understand though, they have switched them out with low profile selector switches. Durability and accuracy are unmatched in this weapons system though. I was a huge fan.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a SCAR-L and love the thing. I do often miss the more rounded and shorter profile that the M4 offers, not to mention my familiarity with the AR platforms. I've gotta move to NY soon so sadly I have to part with my SCAR, but hopefully me and the future Mrs will move to a more gun friendly state after we finish school. When I do buy a new rifle I would be torn between a nice AR variant or a SCAR again. Guess we'll have to see where I land when that time comes.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 29, 2013)

Good luck on school in NY.  Which?


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2013)

Ninja Pirate


----------



## MGrucker41 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hands in pockets, the real reason you join SOF


----------



## 21C (May 1, 2013)

Dammit, beaten to the witty pocket comment...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Good luck on school in NY. Which?


Most likely Stony Brook, possibly Albany.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 1, 2013)

SUNY is a good system.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 2, 2013)

Yea apparently CUNY isn't lol! None of the CUNY schools accepted me. That's with a 3.5 GPA, over 30 credit hours, military background AND a letter of recommendation a major in the Corps wrote for me when I got out. My only reasoning behind that is they CUNY system doesn't like vet's, doesn't want someone who is from Texas (and therefore in their minds super conservative which I'm not, I'm more center than anything), or a combo of both. Then again maybe they just didn't want another history major I dunno. Doesn't matter didn't wanna live in NYC anyhow, just makes choices more limited since my fiance won't know if she's gotten into Stony Brook (which I already have) until they receive her grades for this semester. Figure they'll accept her, they just wanna see if she's doing good this semester as opposed to when she was younger and didn't do so hot in college courses, otherwise they'd have straight up said no lol.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 2, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC,

Have you ever thought of applying to Columbia School of General Studies?  It is specifically geared towards non-traditional students, yet offers the exact same academics as Columbia College.  They are also incredibly vet friendly - the college was created in 1947 to bring in the legion of returning WWII vets who needed an education!  And don't get me wrong, it's not "night school".  I have a Marine friend who is going there right now, very bright guy.  He says it's both the toughest and most rewarding academic experience he's had.  You really ought to take a look.  If you haven't taken the SAT within the last 8 years (Like me), you'll either need to take it again or take the "GSAE" (Which is Columbia's version of the SAT written portion, with a few changes made).  I took it last week and it wasn't terrible difficult.

Give it a shot.  The deadline for application is June 1st, so you still have time.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 2, 2013)

I appreciate it Deathy! Quite frankly it's not really about where I wanna go, it's about what my fiancee's mom wants to pay for and where my fiancee can get into. I've got my GI bill which pays my way and pays me to go to school, but her mom (while generously) is willing to pay for her school, that is dependent on us going to schools that are somewhat near her parents home in Scarsdale. Hence my having to move to NY, since her mom doesn't wanna pay for out of state tuition (this despite the fact the woman is loaded cash wise...not being racist but even my fiancee said she's a Jew with her money, and her mom IS jewish lol) and her go to school here in TX. Plus this being a soon to be marriage have to take into account what the soon to be Mrs wants and such, or can attain, given in one and a half years I've gotten as much credits as she has doing on/off college for years AND my resume with military service does make me more appealing to schools (mostly).

I don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I have so anything else from anyone in regards to my college education let's move into pm's or perhaps another thread.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2013)

This isn't the thread for college discussuons. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 3, 2013)

[url=http://sofrep.com/21525/breaking-the-first-female-navy-seal-kristin-beck/]Kristin Beck[/url]


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see what you did there.....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL! Don't I get points for "cross-threading"?   

-------------------



dknob said:


> i made this... thought it was kinda funny.. but everybody has different humor haha:


 
How about "Hands in pockets -- Not exclusive to US Army Special Forces..."   haha!


----------



## goon175 (Jun 9, 2013)

Isn't the army the only branch that doesn't allow it?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 9, 2013)

What? Hands-in-pockets?  I can Google at least 2 photos about that -- DKnobs photo above and this one:






source

By the way, BrianT was on a roll in that thread.


----------



## dknob (Jun 9, 2013)

those Rangers are like - get the fuck outta here SF guy


----------



## mac21 (Jun 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Isn't the army the only branch that doesn't allow it?


 
It's a fairly big deal in the Marine Corps. If you have the right company gunny, you'll get away with it in the field.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2013)

mac21 said:


> It's a fairly big deal in the Marine Corps. If you have the right company gunny, you'll get away with it in the field.



^^^^^
THIS

Here I am, 20 years "out" and I am still self conscious about having my hands in my pocket.  Keep waiting for some a-hole Corporal to ask me if my hands are cold!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 11, 2013)

dknob said:


> those Rangers are like - get the fuck outta here SF guy


 
*but what about special forces? F*$K SPECIAL FORCES


----------



## Jay (Jun 11, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> *but what about Special Forces? F*$K Special Forces


 

F*cking LOVE those videos! 'Merica!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 30, 2013)

An interesting vid:


----------



## dknob (Jul 30, 2013)

My sister is a US Navy SEAL


----------



## Ravage (Jul 30, 2013)

Photos of her in a bikini or it never happened!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 9, 2013)

1991 (BUD/S Photo)






1995













2002






> 30819-N-7586B-13
> 
> 030819-N-7586B-013 (August 19) -EXERCISE SEA CUTLASS - A member of Naval Special Warfare hold position on possible points of entry, guarding against unexpected contact with the team as they make their way to obtain control of the bridge, during exercises aboard the USNS Concord. Operation Enduring Freedom is the continuing multinational coalition effort to establish security, rebuild the economy and support a new government or the Iraqi people. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 1st Class Bart A. Bauer Fleet Combat Camera Pacific. For Official Use Only (FOUO) USNS CONCORD — in British Indian Ocean Territory.



2003 (Iraq)

















2008













2009





2010





2011










Source: Warrior Princess


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2013)

The last pic is..... kiiinda creepy...


----------



## Mud dog (Aug 9, 2013)

Funny that added the almost manditory pic of him sitting on the saddam chair I think everybody and their mama took a pic of them sitting in that chair. In my version some Iraqis walked by and saluted me while I was taking the picture.

I also have a picture taken while in the bathroom while sitting on saddam's other throne LOL


----------



## Mack PL (Aug 9, 2013)

Ravage said:


> The last pic is..... kiiinda creepy...


 
Haters gonna hate


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't hate. I just don't like everybody.


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

I think that is the first photo I have seen with Navy Personnel wearing the freefall badge and not the Navy and Marine Corps Parachutist Insignia.


----------



## JHD (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting the SEAL pix.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Lycurgus (Aug 9, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> I think that is the first photo I have seen with Navy Personnel wearing the freefall badge and not the Navy and Marine Corps Parachutist Insignia.



That's because it is not authorized in uniform!  I'm surprised nobody called him on it, but who knows where that picture was taken.


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, I thought that was the case but wasn't exactly sure about it.


----------



## Lycurgus (Aug 10, 2013)

We only wear the gold Navy and Marine Corps Parachutist Insignia....and only in dress uniforms.  Nobody wears it on their cammies either.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 10, 2013)

Hope they're not reposts


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 10, 2013)

Some more


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice pics


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 10, 2013)

Zach M said:


> Nice pics



Thanks man, I'll post some more tomorrow.

Just a SEAL wannabe...being a SEAL wannabe I guess.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 10, 2013)

If 





Polynikes said:


> Thanks man, I'll post some more tomorrow.
> 
> Just a SEAL wannabe...being a SEAL wannabe I guess.



If you dont mind me askng whats your source?

ZM


----------



## JHD (Aug 11, 2013)

In post #280, what is that thing he is swimming behind if anyone can answer?


----------



## JHD (Aug 11, 2013)

JHD said:


> In post #280, what is that thing he is swimming behind if anyone can answer?/quote]
> 
> ETA ... In the first pic...


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)

\






































































Just a really cool pic


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)

And one final vid


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok I'll bite: are you posting random photos or is there a method to the madnes?
'Cause some have been posted, others are not SEALs.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Ok I'll bite: are you posting random photos or is there a method to the madnes?
> 'Cause some have been posted, others are not SEALs.


I was just trying to post some cool pics, didn't know some of them were reposts. 

Sorry?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2013)

No biggie, sorry I acted out 
Not my lane anywho.

If I just could make a suggestion: try getting some infos on where, or when they were made.
I just makes for a more informative gallery. Since most of them have been released by the DoD anyway.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 11, 2013)

Ravage said:


> No biggie, sorry I acted out
> Not my lane anywho.
> 
> If I just could make a suggestion: try getting some infos on where, or when they were made.
> I just makes for a more informative gallery. Since most of them have been released by the DoD anyway.



All good. I noticed I repeated the little bird pics from the first page, my bad. 

Definitely will do that.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

To repeat from the Ranger pics thread:


Freefalling said:


> Just to reiterate for everyone's benefit:
> If the photos are within the last decade, they need to be accompanied by a link to a .mil website *OR* they need to be edited for PERSEC (names and faces blacked out).


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

Polynikes said:


>



This photo is ridiculously good.  I can't get over how perfect it is.  There's no way it's not a photoshop!


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, that's an awesome picture. 

Ok, I got some more, and I'll try to do it right this time. Hope you guys like them.



> CAMPO, Calif. (Oct. 19, 2007) - A team of four SEAL trainees prepare to breach a room during a SEAL qualification training exercise. Students spend two weeks learning basic skills to secure a room from possible threats before earning their coveted SEAL trident pin. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Christopher Menzie













> CAMPO, Calif. (Oct. 19, 2007) - Four Navy SEAL trainees practice a room breaching exercise as part of SEAL qualification training instruction. Students spend two weeks learning the basic methods for entering a room and securing it from possible threats. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Christopher Menzie










> A US sailor in civilian clothing secures the Tawi-Tawi capitol during the opening ceremony of the USNS Mercy's arrival in Bongao, Tawi-Tawi 11 June 2006. The US navy hospital ship is on its last leg of its humanitarian mission in the Philippines after serving two week in Zamboanga and Jolo respectively.








Couldn't find a description, sorry. 







> A team of U.S. Navy SEALs fires on insurgents from a rooftop Friday, April 21, 2006 in Ramadi 115 km (70 miles) west of Baghdad, Iraq. U.S. soldiers patrolling in Ramadi say that enemy contact is so regular, they can make accurate estimates of how long it will take to be shot at after the start of their patrols. Estimates range from 45 minutes for one company to just 8 minutes for another Video












Again, sorry guys, couldn't find a description for these. But with that said, they don't show anyone's face.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 13, 2013)

One more iteration, hope you guys like them. (faces are not shown; or like the first one, is very,very, hard to see) 












































> KODIAK, Alaska (April 6, 2009) SEAL Qualification Training (SQT) candidates hike through deep snow during a long range land navigation exercise. The candidates will spend 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold weather exercise taught in Kodiak is part of a year-long process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Scott Williams/Released)








SEAL Snipers

















Just Awesome










Hope you guys like them


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2013)

I see you are still randomly throwing out photos 'till you run out of ideas.
At least one of them is airsoft.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 13, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I see you are still randomly throwing out photos 'till you run out of ideas.
> At least one of them is airsoft.



Dude, I'm sorry? I don't know why you're saying that they are "random", I found them, and I thought it would be cool to share them. I guess not. 

Don't worry, I won't post anymore.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not asking you to stop posting, I'm asking you to not make this into a photo slot machine 
This is a serious site, let's keep it so those visiting see that there is a method to our madness.

You've got SQT photos mixed with stils from a game trailer and so on. Looks kinda messy.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 13, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I'm not asking you to stop posting, I'm asking you to not make this into a photo slot machine
> This is a serious site, let's keep it so those visiting see that there is a method to our madness.



Ok, it's all good, I saw the post by Freefalling and I tried to follow it best as I can.



> Just to reiterate for everyone's benefit:
> If the photos are within the last decade, they need to be accompanied by a link to a .mil website *OR*they need to be edited for PERSEC (names and faces blacked out).



In the future, I won't post anything unless it has a description.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish I was 19 again


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 13, 2013)

Is this a fanboy war? @Ravage  get in your fucking lane. @Polynikes you are welcome to post pictures if they abide by the sites rules which have already been outlined.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 13, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Is this a fanboy war? @Ravage  get in your fucking lane. @Polynikes you are welcome to post pictures if they abide by the sites rules which have already been outlined.



It's all good, if it makes anyone feel any better, I'll be more than happy to edit my posts so that they're in order...I just don't know how to edit my posts


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I'm not asking you to stop posting, I'm asking you to not make this into a photo slot machine
> This is a serious site, let's keep it so those visiting see that there is a method to our madness.
> 
> You've got SQT photos mixed with stils from a game trailer and so on. Looks kinda messy.


 
I guessed I missed the memo where you're on the staff.

Petty bickering of this nature has seen one member get the boot and led to at least one photo thread being locked. This is nonsense and utterly ridiculous. Do ya'll have any idea how silly you look right now?

Knock it off.

And for EVERYONE: If you don't know what the hell you're posting, then don't post it. Stills from a video game? Seriously?


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 13, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> And for EVERYONE: If you don't know what the hell you're posting, then don't post it. Stills from a video game? Seriously?



Stills Of active duty Navy SMU types 

But seriously, I apologize if I messed up. Won't happen again. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, just trying to be nice by posting some cool pics of Team guys.


















































































And a gear pic


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 14, 2013)

Why not, a vid of third phase


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2013)

Polynikes said:


> Ok, just trying to be nice by posting some cool pics of Team guys.


 
I'll bite. How do you know those are all pictures of Team guys?


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'll bite. How do you know those are all pictures of Team guys?



Sorry man, they were labeled as SEALs on another website. 

I'm sorry, I was just trying to share some pics with you guys. I thought it would be cool.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 14, 2013)

:wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2013)

Polynikes said:


> Sorry man, they were labeled as SEALs on another website.
> 
> I'm sorry, I was just trying to share some pics with you guys. I thought it would be cool.


I am not an admin, and hopefully not veering too far out of my lane, but would you PLEASE stop refering to these men as "dude" and "man". It fucking sends me over the edge when I read the blatant lack of respect in your replies. 

Thank you.


----------



## Polynikes (Aug 14, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I am not an admin, and hopefully not veering too far out of my lane, but would you PLEASE stop refering to these men as "dude" and "man". It fucking sends me over the edge when I read the blatant lack of respect in your replies.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, meant no disrespect what so ever. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 14, 2013)

Polynikes said:


> Sorry, meant no disrespect what so ever.
> 
> Have a good one.


 
Typically, we (members on here) that have given and earned respect can call each other "man, dude, brother". New guys on here again, like I stated in another thread need to be like new soldiers in a unit. Respectful and stuff. Had to be said. Sorry mods.

F.M.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2013)

Found this on another site- supposedly DEVGRU (Blue Squadron?)-


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone able to explain the reasoning behind why the photo of the sidearm was blurred out in post #311? Possible unacceptable morale patch or paint job (for the purposes of publication on that source website) on the holster or something?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah ... a lot of people asked that, too. But the censoring isn't consistent since you can clearly see the sidearm in this pic which comes from the same album.

I read somewhere that it was probably blacked out because the guy was using a SERPA.  LOL!


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 3, 2013)

Proof dogs are better than cats. I would LOVE to be a dog handler someday-


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2013)

The sign in the background cracks me up.  NO you can't have a mascot...but if you do have one, NO you can't bring it out on missions and NO you can't take it to the vet if do have one and you do take it with you and it does get hurt...


----------



## dknob (Sep 5, 2013)

MGrucker41 said:


> Hands in pockets, the real reason you join SOF



Hey that's my meme creation you just quoted without proper citation.


...dick

;)


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I am not an admin, and hopefully not veering too far out of my lane, but would you PLEASE stop refering to these men as "dude" and "man". It fucking sends me over the edge when I read the blatant lack of respect in your replies.
> 
> Thank you.



Hey brother. All of the team guys I know would rather be referred to as that than say, by their rank. At least everyone below the Chief. In that regard they are a lot different than us, devil. Just a note.

S/F


----------



## OXCART (Sep 18, 2013)

Polynikes said:


> One more iteration, hope you guys like them. (faces are not shown; or like the first one, is very,very, hard to see)



These are all DEVGRU operators. The video game is EA Sports Medal of Honor Warfighter in which DEVGRU basically wrote the story and gave insight to create the game. Search youtube and you'll find some pretty awesome videos of them. The last picture is Matt Bissonnette who wrote No Easy Day. (DEVGRU)


----------



## goon175 (Sep 18, 2013)

OXCART said:


> These are all DEVGRU operators. The video game is EA Sports Medal of Honor Warfighter in which DEVGRU basically wrote the story and gave insight to create the game. Search youtube and you'll find some pretty awesome videos of them. The last picture is Matt Bissonnette who wrote No Easy Day. (DEVGRU)




You need to post an introduction, as per site rules, before you post again. Thank you.


----------



## OXCART (Sep 18, 2013)

MOD EDIT: This is not the place to post Introductions. Go here:

https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


----------



## goon175 (Sep 18, 2013)

Try again.


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2013)

OXCART said:


> These are all DEVGRU operators. The video game is EA Sports Medal of Honor Warfighter in which DEVGRU basically wrote the story and gave insight to create the game. Search youtube and you'll find some pretty awesome videos of them. The last picture is Matt Bissonnette who wrote No Easy Day. (DEVGRU)


 
You didn't bother to read the entire thread did you, particularly posts from myself and other staff members?


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 18, 2013)

dmcgill said:


> devil.



Just a note, 100% of Marines I know hate being referred to by that word.  It really gets their goiter!


Shipmate


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 18, 2013)

OXCART said:


> These are all DEVGRU operators. The video game is EA Sports Medal of Honor Warfighter in which DEVGRU basically wrote the story and gave insight to create the game. Search youtube and you'll find some pretty awesome videos of them. The last picture is Matt Bissonnette who wrote No Easy Day. (DEVGRU)


Thank you for educating the vast majority of naive individuals here.  There's a major lack of knowledge regarding all things Special Operations and military.  I think you should keep this ball rolling...I'm loving the direction that it's going.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Just a note, 100% of Marines I know hate being referred to by that word.  It really gets their goiter!
> 
> 
> Shipmate


The "s" word, even when directed at others, makes me black out with rage.
May your pint glass runneth over with Guinness!!


----------



## dknob (Sep 23, 2013)

OXCART said:


> These are all DEVGRU operators. The video game is EA Sports Medal of Honor Warfighter in which DEVGRU basically wrote the story and gave insight to create the game. Search youtube and you'll find some pretty awesome videos of them. The last picture is Matt Bissonnette who wrote No Easy Day. (DEVGRU)


these images are NOT from Zero Dark Thirty??


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 24, 2013)

dknob said:


> Hey that's my meme creation you just quoted without proper citation.
> 
> 
> ...dick
> ...


He's not kidding.

Other SOF groups are catching on...


----------



## goon175 (Oct 15, 2013)

@Lycurgus , we voted to take all the cameras away from NSW....


----------



## Lycurgus (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice...but then how would we release classified pictures for all of our book/video game/movie deals?  :wall:


----------



## goon175 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lycurgus said:


> Nice...but then how would we release classified pictures for all of our book/video game/movie deals?  :wall:



Touche, good sir!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2013)

goon175 said:


> @Lycurgus , we voted to take all the cameras away from NSW....



Still better than that "Call Me Maybe" one that SF did.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2013)

dmcgill said:


> Hey brother. All of the team guys I know would rather be referred to as that than say, by their rank. At least everyone below the Chief. In that regard they are a lot different than us, devil. Just a note.
> 
> S/F



Maybe so but he is talking to a 19 yr old wannabe who has earned nothing yet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2013)

THIS magazine ad was one of the most impactful and cool ads I have ever seen for a military branch ( and the Corps has had some cool ones...remember the Knight fighting the chess pieces that was always played during NFL games?)

Anyway, I've always wondered if there were really SEAL's in the ad ?  Surprisingly heated topic on the Google...what say those who may actually know?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> THIS magazine ad was one of the most impactful and cool ads I have ever seen for a military branch ( and the Corps has had some cool ones...remember the Knight fighting the chess pieces that was always played during NFL games?)
> 
> Anyway, I've always wondered if there were really SEAL's in the ad ?  Surprisingly heated topic on the Google...what say those who may actually know?


That is kind of a rip off of the SF poster from a few years back. Oh well.


----------



## Etype (Oct 17, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> THIS magazine ad was one of the most impactful and cool ads I have ever seen for a military branch ( and the Corps has had some cool ones...remember the Knight fighting the chess pieces that was always played during NFL games?)
> 
> Anyway, I've always wondered if there were really SEAL's in the ad ?  Surprisingly heated topic on the Google...what say those who may actually know?


... and the SF ad is derived from all the SOTIC class pictures, which show a picture of the wood line and a list of students inferring that they are so well hidden.  Big hint- there's no one in any of the pictures.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 17, 2013)

I think one of the best ads has to be the video of footprints in the sand slowly being erased by the incoming tide.  That was sublime.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 17, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> I think one of the best ads has to be the video of footprints in the sand slowly being erased by the incoming tide.  That was sublime.



That was a bad ass commercial.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2013)

Etype said:


> ... and the SF ad is derived from all the SOTIC class pictures, which show a picture of the wood line and a list of students inferring that they are so well hidden.  Big hint- there's no one in any of the pictures.


 
I kept staring at it and all I could see was a sailboat.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 18, 2013)

Lycurgus said:


> Nice...but then how would we release classified pictures for all of our book/video game/movie deals?  :wall:





Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> THIS magazine ad was one of the most impactful and cool ads I have ever seen for a military branch ( and the Corps has had some cool ones...remember the Knight fighting the chess pieces that was always played during NFL games?)
> 
> Anyway, I've always wondered if there were really SEAL's in the ad ?  Surprisingly heated topic on the Google...what say those who may actually know?
> 
> http://thedailyburns.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/picture-3.png



It's like those holographic 3D pics ... You have to stand about 12 feet away from your screen and "look through" the pic to see it.


I keed. I keed...


----------



## Etype (Oct 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I kept staring at it and all I could see was a sailboat.





TheSiatonist said:


> It's like those holographic 3D pics ... You have to stand about 12 feet away from your screen and "look through" the pic to see it.
> 
> 
> I keed. I keed...


I was never able to do those stupid things.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Etype said:


> I was never able to do those stupid things.



Anyone who says they can is a liar.


----------



## JHD (Oct 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Anyone who says they can is a liar.



Not lying, but I did it once, strictly by accident.  I was walking through the mall on a mission, thinking about the errand I needed to run.  I went by a display in the center of the mall, and saw a picture.  On my way back through, it the picture was an illusory mess.  I have never been able to do it since.


----------



## Etype (Oct 28, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Anyone who says they can is a liar.


I want to make a book of them that don't have anything in them and see what people say.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> It's like those holographic 3D pics ... You have to stand about 12 feet away from your screen and "look through" the pic to see it.
> 
> 
> I keed. I keed...



I keep trying and I almost have it.  It is hard to let your eyes go unfocused long enough to see it.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2013)

I can see all that shit cause I am a ninja space shuttle door gunner and I was holding that back for PERSEC reasons and national security...

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 14, 2014)

Inspiring back story...







> Mike Monsoor’s mom, an elementary school teacher, had recently lost her son in one of the most heroic actions in the history of War. Her class, on their own accord, created a hand made American Flag for her which was then sent overseas to thank the boys for standing in harms way. Mike Monsoor was awarded the Medal of Honor in Iraq. Thank you Mrs. Monsoor, for giving us a man above all men with the heart of a lion.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 15, 2014)

Guy in the middle seems to be out of shape!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 25, 2016)

Military hardware.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I kept staring at it and all I could see was a sailboat.


ITS A FUCKING SCOONER YOU IDIOT


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> ITS A FUCKING SCOONER YOU IDIOT




This is why I talk to you. You're like me but better looking, in shape, have a cool job, people look up to you, and....not a sudden case of crippling depression.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This is why I talk to you. You're like me but better looking, in shape, have a cool job, people look up to you, and....not a sudden case of crippling depression.


LOL. None of that is true.


----------

